# Tolerance



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A broadcaster speaking in Auckland , says, "I am truly perplexed that so many of my friends are against another mosque being built in Auckland . I think it should be the goal of every New Zealander to be tolerant regardless of their religious beliefs. Thus the mosque should be allowed, in an effort to promote tolerance.

That is why I also propose that two nightclubs be opened next door to the mosque, thereby promoting tolerance from within the mosque. We could call one of the clubs, which would be gay, "The Turban Cowboy ", and the other a topless bar called "You Mecca Me Hot."

Next door should be a butcher shop that specializes in pork, and adjacent to that an open-pit barbecue pork restaurant, called " Iraq o' Ribs." Across the street there could be a lingerie store called " Victoria Keeps Nothing Secret ", with sexy mannequins in the window modeling the goods.

Next door to the lingerie shop there would be room for an adult sex toy shop, "Koranal Knowledge ", its name in flashing neon lights, and on the other side a liquor store called "Morehammered."

All of this would encourage Muslims to demonstrate the tolerance they demand of us, so their mosque issue would not be a problem for others."

Yes, we should promote tolerance, and you can do your part by passing this on.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

A masterpiece!

Most of the worlds problems are caused or perpetuated by religion.

THANK GOD I'm an Atheist!

Specsman [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SPECSMAN said:


> A masterpiece!
> 
> Most of the worlds problems are caused or perpetuated by religion.
> 
> ...


Amen to that :lol:


----------

